# Ink ripples when shirt is stretched



## AltaerClothing (Feb 28, 2016)

So I printed my first t shirt last night. The ink looked pretty good when it was on the hangar but when my wife put it on this morning and it stretched, the ink has these waves. It is only where the ink is on the shirt. I'm not sure exactly sure why this is happening?


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I suggest you provide a photo and details of what kind of ink and transfer you are using.


----------

